
Venezuela seizes Christmas toys to distribute to poor - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-38274267
======
tim333
The same basic technique that has worked so well for the rest of the
Venezuelan economy. If you seize business assets to give away, next year there
will be no business.

~~~
MawNicker
My business is not your business. Privacy is _not_ a business asset. It's a
fundamental human _need_. Please ignore this comment though. I'm apparently a
bot. I wonder how I ended up like that...

